# Escapee



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

This afternoon i went upstairs to give the frogs their 1:30 mist. As i opened the auratus viv to do so, i saw a flash of green. I immediately slammed the tank shut to stop the other one from escaping. I looked to my right and saw the female auratus on the power bar. I tried to grab at her and she jumped onto the wall. Then, she slipped and fell behind the azureus viv. I had to move the entire shelving unit forward. She was sitting on the hardwood floor and i slowly went for her. Then she jumped under the sofa and vanished. After moving the sofa, i saw her heading for the vent. Luckily i had a tea towel within an arms' length and threw it over the vent. Next she hopped to the other side of the room and actually went INTO the old unused computer. 
Looking for her in there was about as challenging as looking for a needle in a haystack. After chasing her around a few systems, i cornered her near the hard drive, shepherded her into my hand and proceeded to wash her down, before putting her back in her viv. She had changed color extremely slightly. She seems to be more or less normal now, albeit hiding. THe question is, is she safe or not? Should i QT or is she fine where she is?
Please respond!


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

giver her something to soak in... she may just need a min.


----------



## mcaiger53 (Jan 3, 2011)

I once had an auratus escape and didn't find it till the next morning. Is eyes were completely white and its skin was leathery like frog jerky. I put it in a small dish w about 1/2" of water in its viv, and it ended up doing just fine. It took about a month for its color to come back, but its been about 8 months, and seems perfectly healthy. For some reason, all my auratus's seem to enjoy trying to escape. 
Hope this makes you feel a little better. 
Mike


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

Phyllo, I feel for you. Same thing happened yesterday with 2 of my bakhious. One didn't make it and the other hasn't moved from the same spot. I suspect he might be blind now. I put dusted FF's in front of him and have gotten no response. When I searched the threads, some people suggested soaking in pedialite but others said that was a terrible suggestion. I just went with the distilled water approach.


----------



## DendroRachel (Jun 21, 2011)

I have 2 front-opening tanks (which has a high potential of escapes) and a 29g high aquarium with frogs in it and i love it! they can't really hop out the top so I don't have any worried when I open the tank. I also don't have any obstruction issues, it seems to be more ff proof, and the humidity is easier to control. I just use a window squeegee for water condensation. I would suggest looking into using an aquarium for your next viv build


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

stkupprnces said:


> Phyllo, I feel for you. Same thing happened yesterday with 2 of my bakhious. One didn't make it and the other hasn't moved from the same spot. I suspect he might be blind now. I put dusted FF's in front of him and have gotten no response. When I searched the threads, some people suggested soaking in pedialite but others said that was a terrible suggestion. I just went with the distilled water approach.


Escapees always get a panic started. 
The good news is my female is fine now. 
Sorry for the loss of your bakhuis; if the other is still alive try grabbing it with a fine-meshed net.


----------

